# Tuesday results?



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Anyone have any better news than yesterday to report. Will be out tomorrow from Huron. Just hope we can get a couple.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Results were poor today. Guys struggled to find fish let alone catch fish. We got 4, 2 eaters and 2 good ones. (1 - 7#er & 1 - 9#er). Which is better than yesterday, but .... Not what we anticipated. 

So we had great marks yesterday and could only pull 2, and today we set up on good bait with virtually no walleye marks and caught 4. You figure it out. 

IT WILL GET BETTER. And we will catch fish.


----------



## rmyers (May 21, 2017)

Jim Stedke said:


> Results were poor today. Guys struggled to find fish let alone catch fish. We got 4, 2 eaters and 2 good ones. (1 - 7#er & 1 - 9#er). Which is better than yesterday, but .... Not what we anticipated.
> 
> So we had great marks yesterday and could only pull 2, and today we set up on good bait with virtually no walleye marks and caught 4. You figure it out.
> 
> IT WILL GET BETTER. And we will catch fish.


do you feel the full moon is causing some of the problem


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Not sure about the full moon but the predicted Northern Thursday and Friday winds with gusts up to 50 mph will do something for the bite.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

we went out of huron tuesday mid morning. not a pull back. had good marks rite as you exit the river to the west but no action, made several passes and changes. 
then headed west following 28fow+/- as the wind took us. was in and out of fish as we went. lots of clean lures. good luck if ya go. tagalong


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Same report here ! Good marks in the darker water , slow trolled with the offshore breeze 1.0-1,2 mph . Went 1 for 3 . 7 lb tight hen on pink lemonade ddhj.28-35 fow. water temp hit 38 in muddy water and 36 in the clear. Appears to have been same area as tagalong, out in front of sawmill creek..


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> Results were poor today. Guys struggled to find fish let alone catch fish. We got 4, 2 eaters and 2 good ones. (1 - 7#er & 1 - 9#er). Which is better than yesterday, but .... Not what we anticipated.
> 
> So we had great marks yesterday and could only pull 2, and today we set up on good bait with virtually no walleye marks and caught 4. You figure it out.
> 
> IT WILL GET BETTER. And we will catch fish.


Jim saw on fb Mike K and Nicholas Zart got 64 Mon Tues and Wed. Saw pic on fb. They had some Amish on the trip. Hard to believe. I talked to Joe yesterday he said he had 4 and I got 1 in Huron....smh


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Amazing how one crew gets them and others don’t right place right time right bait,speed and colors


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

^^^Yes I had an OFG friend do that today on having a good catching day. My excuse was my wife called me off the lake too soon today. How is that for a bad catching day excuse.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Same here. Only 1 but it was 10.5 lbs. hardly worth taking the day off. Thought maybe the different weather might have helped today but no luck. Have to say thanks to the odnr though. Got the fish while they were next to us checking for license. Go figure.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Tommy84 said:


> Same here. Only 1 but it was 10.5 lbs. hardly worth taking the day off. Thought maybe the different weather might have helped today but no luck. Have to say thanks to the odnr though. Got the fish while they were next to us checking for license. Go figure.


You would figure they would be out tomorrow checking licenses.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

They were sitting at the ramp at Mazurik on Tues, wanting to lic. And see the fish.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yeah. Guess they figured not too many out tomorrow with the rain coming.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Pistols Charters said:


> Jim saw on fb Mike K and Nicholas Zart got 64 Mon Tues and Wed. Saw pic on fb. They had some Amish on the trip. Hard to believe. I talked to Joe yesterday he said he had 4 and I got 1 in Huron....smh


I hear you. Besides being hard to believe, the lack of anything meaningful or helpful make it clear to me that it is only a marketing tool and not intended to help anyone but themselves.

Disappointing!


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> I hear you. Besides being hard to believe, the lack of anything meaningful or helpful make it clear to me that it is only a marketing tool and not intended to help anyone but themselves.
> 
> Disappointing!


Guys used to share all kinds of info on here. Baits, speed, depths, areas, even coordinates. Guys on here are the reason why this site has gone to the way side and no one shares info anymore! People got sick and tired of constantly being hounded, ridiculed, and bullied!

Kind of like the dog that gets beat.... To many times and he doesn't come back.

The guys you are referencing were on active fish right up until ice off so my guess is they picked up right where they left off.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Overwatchmike said:


> Guys used to share all kinds of info on here. Baits, speed, depths, areas, even coordinates. Guys on here are the reason why this site has gone to the way side and no one shares info anymore! People got sick and tired of constantly being hounded, ridiculed, and bullied!
> 
> Kind of like the dog that gets beat.... To many times and he doesn't come back.
> 
> The guys you are referencing were on active fish right up until ice off so my guess is they picked up right where they left off.


To add to this, both of these guys fish for a living and use FB as what it is intended for...ADVERTISING and social media! They run charter business as a major source of income, so I have no problem with them posting. They put in the time and work ALL year to be successful. They both give back in many ways including raising thousands of dollars for St. Jude’s Cancer research and other non profits.

Good for them that they were successful when others weren’t. We’ve all gotten lucky when others have struggled and vice versa. This is my motivation...GO FISH HARDER!

Give ‘em a break.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry I am a little confused. People gave fishing reports and were hounded, ridiculed, and bullied because of it? 
Did this happen a long time ago? This has not been my experience on the forum at all. I have gotten a lot of help and developed a good network to share information bc of this forum. I also try to give a detailed report of my trips to help others. Sorry these other guys didn't have the same experience.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

This would've been about 3 to 5 years ago. It was totally different then. Guys would freely share info and help. These guys are mostly charter captains now and left here / sharing info because of guys on this site.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

If I'm going talk about success when others are struggling I'm going put in all the details. Location, lures, colors, drop lengths, speed, wts. So that others can gain from the post. 

The "ain't I sumpthin" posts leave me cold. 

Didn't mean to hound anyone. Just stating my feelings.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> If I'm going talk about success when others are struggling I'm going put in all the details. Location, lures, colors, drop lengths, speed, wts. So that others can gain from the post.
> 
> The "ain't I sumpthin" posts leave me cold.
> 
> Didn't mean to hound anyone. Just stating my feelings.


Actually it was another member that mentioned Mike and Nick having a post on "Facebook" about the 64 fish they caught in 3 days. They along with a ton of others refuse to post on here because of people hounding them just as you have done....


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

reports with no info are bragging reports not fishing reports...you can be sure they glean all the info they can from here and other sites to help themselves...their main excuse is they will be overrun by everybody if they give out location...sure they put in more time than others but this site and others isn't for their sole use only...colors change daily but telling whats working helps to point people in the right direction and doesn't give out their "secret" locations...this problem has been happening on the mich side for years...ohio seems to be catching up.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes yes! Info good!!
Fish porn... meh.....


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Well I am glad to here some are catching. Due to an illness I didn't even get out Wednesday. When I do get out(maybe tues), you will get my detailed report...so you know what not to do


----------



## Papascott2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Jim that was totally disrespectful towards Mike and Nicholas! Someone else posted their results NOT THEM. You say it's hard to believe? 
Not professional at all and quite distasteful and disrespectful!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I am glad to hear some people had a nice week out on the water, especially since I am still waiting for my boat to come back to me to get out for the first time. I always post detailed reports, but at the same time I don't do it for a living either. But I do enjoy helping the weekend angler be able to do well when I get the chance to fish during the week day. A lot of people have helped me through the years and I feel like I need to give back because of it. By the way..... I know a lot of people struggled, but like 60 fish in 3 days isn't absolutely crazy when you are probably running 10 rods and on feeding fish. Advertisement is absolutely huge in the charter business this time of year.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Papascott2 said:


> Jim that was totally disrespectful towards Mike and Nicholas! Someone else posted their results NOT THEM. You say it's hard to believe?
> Not professional at all and quite distasteful and disrespectful!


X2

Disappointing from someone who offers so much here.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

posting reports that imply I caught them you didn't ha ha ha is disrespectfull to everyone.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

fisherman 2 said:


> posting reports that imply I caught them you didn't ha ha ha is disrespectfull to everyone.


You sir are exactly the reason why people don't post on this site like we used to!

They DID NOT post their results on this site! It was on their personal Facebook accounts! Another member casually mentioned what he saw on FACEBOOK!


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

never said they did...just pointing out that others do this...funny when people complain there's no details in reports the reporters get mad and retaliate by deciding not to post anymore...seems their pretty thin-skinned...from your support of those guys you must have a vested interest in it.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

My bad !! I did not consider the fact that the post wasn't from the Zarts but with a complete lack of details you can bet their finger prints are on it. 

Josh disappointing I guess seems it up.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

I have not been on this site for years.. a good friend let me know about this post. 
Let me say I fished Monday Tuesday on my boat with nicholas. We caught 20 fish each day.
Ran 10 rods and started at 8 and ended each day around 5 to 530.
We looked for hours before we even fished till we find a area that had the things needed to have a good day.
Normal seasonal patterns first.. the water color second. Using our eyes and modis satellite image. Then marks one the lowrance that looked active.
We found that. Along the can lines. Worked a color line. Was a slow pick till we really got them going after 2 oclock. 
The second day the color line changed as they change very quick.. the fish were now spread out more like the color line. It was a pick all day. Some times double sometimes waiting for next bite.
The program was simple as we said on facebook. Perfect 10s were great. Did catch a few on bandits. 1 oz. Snap weights on 30 to 60 ft leads.
1 mph.
So.. the reason I left ogf was simply this.. if I put a report on here. With exact numbers the water colors shifts and fish come up in column guys will blame me for putting up bad info Because i mislead them. Or lied.. so there are the reasons I quit posting on here. You cant please everyone. Sometimes you have to just go out in fishing and not think someone has to hand feed you exact info.
So for someone to post something is very disrespectful doubting someone for what they posted on Facebook and pretty rediculas..
Until next time good fishing... Mike Knippenberg


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Personally I think since it was on a Facebook wall and not on ogf report page. That's probably up to the person's Facebook page.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Mike, if I had realized it was you, all this would never have happened. One of the reasons I post under my actual name is to give my posts credibility. And eliminate any potential for someone not knowing who "ETT Erie Tournament Troller " really is.

I apologize. Guess I'm getting old and grumpy. Apologys to you too Nicholas. 

Congrats on a good day during a tuff bite.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> I hear you. Besides being hard to believe, the lack of anything meaningful or helpful make it clear to me that it is only a marketing tool and not intended to help anyone but themselves.
> 
> Disappointing!


Listen real good Jim. It's not a marketing tool. Why as an OGF PAID SPONSOR why I promote another non paid charter captain???? It's hard to believe meaning everyone else was getting it handed to them me included when those guys were handing it to them. Good for those guys. I don't appreciate your comment at all. I give credit where credit is due. And they deserve it.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

A huge shout out to Mike though, I really do miss seeing your reports and I haven't seen you on the water in quite some time. I hope you and your family are well.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We fished yesterday . Launched out of Catawba about 730 with intentions of jigging. Didn't do great jigging . Couldn't find good marks . Winds picked up. Water was dirty, etc . Ran east looking for marks and the right water . Found a few ok marks and set up . Pulled 16 between 1230 and 430 on P10 20/20 and 20/25 . Speed was 1.1 to 1.3 . 
Pink lemonade and Promise got most . But several other colors caught a fish or two .


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> Mike, if I had realized it was you, all this would never have happened. One of the reasons I post under my actual name is to give my posts credibility. And eliminate any potential for someone not knowing who "ETT Erie Tournament Troller " really is.
> 
> I apologize. Guess I'm getting old and grumpy. Apologys to you too Nicholas.
> 
> Congrats on a good day during a tuff bite.


So let me get this straight....
Because it was Mike Knip and Nick Zart, and Knip got on here to defend himself and called you out on it, it's okay now and you apologize?

You should treat everyone with respect. Not have to change your tune when you don't recognize who it is.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess it's apparent why some good posters have gone elsewhere over the years....Nay Sayers, jealousy and tail Piper's.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jim Stedke said:


> Mike, if I had realized it was you, all this would never have happened. One of the reasons I post under my actual name is to give my posts credibility. And eliminate any potential for someone not knowing who "ETT Erie Tournament Troller " really is.
> 
> I apologize. Guess I'm getting old and grumpy. Apologys to you too Nicholas.
> 
> Congrats on a good day during a tuff bite.


Well said Jim.

Now let’s go catch some damn fish!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Wish the sun would come out and the wind stop.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

To repost a Facebook post seems out of line . Jmho! If they wanted it posted here ,they would have . Facebook is "slightly " selective . Not a lot , but you have a choice on who you are sharing with . A post here can be literally thousands . So in essence , should be up to the person whom he/she wishes to share .


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

post # 36 is the kind of report that's helps people...maybe some people want "everything" handed to them but the majority on here don't need everything...they just want or need a little help and they appreciate the help...I believe that you should have to figure out some of the stuff yourself...now if the posters don't want to help by providing a few facts then they don't belong on here...to read reports on here you have to be a member...so the argument of non members getting info is false.


----------

